# We are now accepting staff applications!



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

EDIT: There was a glitch at first, so a few people will want to resubmit their application.  If you submitted a Moderator application before 3:30 ET today (Friday), in other words before this post, please redo your application.  Sorry for any trouble.  The other two forms had no issues.
~~~

To apply, click the Community tab at the top and click Staff Applications.  If you don't have many posts, you may not have access to this link or certain applications after clicking it.

You can also recommend someone.

We have two different types of job openings:

*Moderators* are responsible for moderating posts and users. They make sure everyone follows the rules and respects each other. They respond to reports made by users and decide what action to take, if any. Moderators also help settle disputes between two members. However, moderators don't only moderate posts and users. They also contribute to staff projects and help run the forum with the administrators. Moderators should be mature, responsible, objective, and well respected in the forum community. 

*NEW* *Shop Managers *are staff members who, unlike moderators and administrators, have a specific job they are meant to perform. These types of jobs require someone who is actively doing the job. If the person become inactive, someone else will take his or her place. This specific position will actually include two jobs: Shop Manager and Event Manager. The Shop Manager's job is to help run the shop, which may involve creating items, helping customers, running Bell lotteries, etc. In addition to helping with the shop, this staff member will also take the role of Event Manager and help run contests and events at the forum. These may be split into separate positions in the future, but they will currently be known as the Shop Manager. Skills in graphic design are a plus because we will need someone to make the shop icons. However, they are not required. Shop Managers should be creative, responsible, and well respected in the forum community. 

Feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Applied. Good luck to anyone else who applies.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

We may also have a RP Manager job in the future, similar to Shop Manager.

edit:  You can also apply for both Moderator and Shop Manager, but you wouldn't be promoted to both.  But if you're promoted to Moderator, you could help with the Shop if you want because mods can help with whatever staff things they want.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Aw damn, I wish there was Event Manager 
Anyway I'll apply anyway. And lol at Sanji being first, who else expected that? ;P


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> We may also have a RP Manager job in the future, similar to Shop Manager.
> 
> edit:  You can also apply for both Moderator and Shop Manager, but you wouldn't be promoted to both.  But if you're promoted to Moderator, you could help with the Shop anyway.


 so..
if you want to apply to both, applying to be a Moderator would encompass applying to be a Shop Manager?
might wanna clarify that in the first post, as i'm sure there's some people who didn't catch that..


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> Aw damn, I wish there was Event Manager
> Anyway I'll apply anyway. And lol at Sanji being first, who else expected that? ;P


 
I am a Moderator for various games. As well as being Head Moderator on Minecraft servers.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so..
> if you want to apply to both, applying to be a Moderator would encompass applying to be a Shop Manager?
> might wanna clarify that in the first post, as i'm sure there's some people who didn't catch that..


 
No, if you want to apply to both, you'd fill out both applications.  For the longer questions that overlap you could even do "(See other application)" or something... doesn't really matter.

What I was saying was  that mods do a lot of stuff.  They don't just moderate.  They can help with any TBT project, including the shop.  But the mods don't have to help with that if they don't want to.  The Shop Manager has only one thing to do: the shop.  Well and events, etc. lol.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I am a Moderator for various games. As well as being Head Moderator on Minecraft servers.


 
I know, But I mean before you've been hinting that you've wanted to become Moderator 

Anyway, I like the Application Form, I was honest on this one unlike the last one. Serious guys, Don't lie and tell the truth.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> I know, But I mean before you've been hinting that you've wanted to become Moderator
> 
> Anyway, I like the Application Form, I was honest on this one unlike the last one. Serious guys, Don't lie and tell the truth.


 
Already did bro.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

Ugh, I don't know what is wrong, but some of the answers are not coming through.  They just have blank answers but they are questions that force you to answer.  I'm guessing it's a problem with the application modification.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Ugh, I don't know what is wrong, but some of the answers are not coming through.  They just have blank answers but they are questions that force you to answer.  I'm guessing it's a problem with the application modification.


 
I could re do it or send you a PM with my answers?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to turn the system off for now.  You guys may have to redo, but let me look into it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

Whoever coded the modification is to blame.  He obviously did not test it properly.  But maybe one of the characters in a question I had is what didn't work with the system, so I'm going to see if there is any patterns in the problems that appeared in the submissions.  For example, none of the age answers appeared.  Maybe it doesn't like the hyphens, I don't know...  And maybe that threw everything else off...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremy is it ok if I just PM you what I put in the application? Would that help or should I just retry when it's all fixed?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

It's fixed now.  If you did the Moderator application before I closed it, you're going to want to do it again.  The other two forms were ok.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> It's fixed now.  If you did the Moderator application before I closed it, you're going to want to do it again.  The other two forms were ok.


 moderator application only, meaning recommendations went through alright?


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Wait do I have to redo it? :S


----------



## HumanResources (Jun 3, 2011)

[notinterestedinmodship]

Exactly how complicated could the application be and where'd you get it?

Really, it shouldn't be overly difficult to code something in HTML/Java/CS... even then, one would think that logical/capable (future) moderators would be able to follow a simple template.
Pro quo: Why not just design a template and have people send it via email instead of BS-ing around with a submission system?
If entrants cannot follow the template they clearly aren't fit for the job.

It'd be easier than fiddle-farting around with an app.

[/notinterestedness]

And at that rate, VOTE TREVOR FOR PRESIDENT!

H.R. Edit: Damn you for ninja-ing me Jeremy! :<
What was the issue btw?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> Wait do I have to redo it? :S


 
Yup, sorry.  Only some of your answers went through.  It's not my fault though, it's the guy who coded this modification. lol.

I redid the whole form though, so it should work fine now.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

HumanResources said:


> [notinterestedinmodship]
> 
> Exactly how complicated could the application be and where'd you get it?
> 
> ...


 
1) Who cares?
2) The applications are for only staff to read.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 3, 2011)

Sent. Hope I will make it.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah damn, Okay then.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> Wait do I have to redo it? :S


 
Yup unfortunatly. Just re-did mine.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

More on the Shop Manager job - Depending on how long the person is active, this could go through multiple people.  It's meant to get a job done, so the promotions and demotions are much more liberal compared to mods.  This just means there's more opportunities to get the job if you don't get it this time.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> More on the Shop Manager job - Depending on how long the person is active, this could go through multiple people.  It's meant to get a job done, so the promotions and demotions are much more liberal compared to mods.  This just means there's more opportunities to get the job if you don't get it this time.


 
Doesn't interest me mainly on the fact I have to mod a Marketplace as is. and that's annoying in on itself.


----------



## Conor (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck to everyone applying


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Connor^

Re-applied, But I swear my other one was better.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 3, 2011)

Sent, i am only interested in event creator!


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh wait, Shop Manager is event manager. Let me apply for that aswell.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 3, 2011)

@Jeremy
When is the deadline for the applications?

Not that I am applying, I'm perfectly happy being Co-Founder and Managing Director on a VGM Extension group on YouTube...


----------



## SockHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Applied. When are the new moderators going to be chosen?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

idunno


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

One thing about Shop Manager, I don't know if I made clear - It doesn't mean you are in charge of the Shop.  I am still in charge of the Shop.  You basically help with things related to Bells and the Shop (and events).


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 3, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> idunno


 Did you see my previous message Jeremy?
If so, I have applied anyway.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> Thanks Connor^
> 
> Re-applied, But I swear my other one was better.


Same |:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm too inactive to apply! 

Oh yeah, good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## Liv (Jun 3, 2011)

submitted...


----------



## rafren (Jun 3, 2011)

Applied. Good luck as well to everyone applying.

More name colors now. xD


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 3, 2011)

I've applied to be a moderator, best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I must say. I was impressed by the form. I liked the layout.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I must say. I was impressed by the form. I liked the layout.


 
I agree.

So I wonder how many new mods will appear. I'm guessing 2/3


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 4, 2011)

Why is there a lot of weird stuff under items, on users?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

New shop updates. As you can see it's being ''upgraded''


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Why is there a lot of weird stuff under items, on users?


 It's really annoying me lol. Anyway, Jeremy told me in the IRC it should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm glad the forum will have some new staff! I'd apply, but I know I haven't really been around for a long time. Good luck to those who have!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll apply for Mod when I get back from work. Here's hopin'.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I'll apply for Mod when I get back from work. Here's hopin'.


 
I'm worried now |: Loads of people applying.


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm worried now |: Loads of people applying.


 
Doesn't mean you have a less chance of winning, It's just about your application form and what Jeremy thinks about you overall.


----------



## rafren (Jun 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm worried now |: Loads of people applying.


 
Think about it this way! At least we would have "the best possible mod".


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

rafren said:


> Think about it this way! At least we would have "the best possible mod".


 
True that.


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck to everyone who's applying, you'll need it once AC3DS comes around!


----------



## Ijnas (Jun 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm worried now |: Loads of people applying.


 
Haha Mr ****tard.

Wasn't you the one who pretended to be a girl?

And you say that you are worried because loads of people are applying.

You don't even have a ****ing chance of becoming one since you aren't mature (grammar doesn't count to maturity)

So **** off, stupid *****, and ****ing learn that people are better than you and they will get the moderator spot.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 4, 2011)

^ y u so foul mouth?


----------



## Ijnas (Jun 4, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> ^ y u so foul mouth?


 
Why am I so foul mouth?

This ****ing forum thinks that it is okay to have less mature people apply to become a moderator, and they think that they will get the spot and hope that nobody else applies.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 4, 2011)

no-one hopes that, they just want more of a chance, stop swearing, it doesnt make you look cool.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 4, 2011)

Then you must have applied if immature people apply.


----------



## Ijnas (Jun 4, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> no-one hopes that, they just want more of a chance, stop swearing, it doesnt make you look cool.


 
I didn't say that it makes me look 'cool' ****tard.


----------



## Ijnas (Jun 4, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Then you must have applied if immature people apply.


 
Why would i ****ing apply if i joined today?

Use your ****ing brain "Master of Awesomeness".


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 4, 2011)

im not a starstarstarstartard, i am a human, and what are you acomplishing by swearing?


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 4, 2011)

What do you know, it still doesn't whether you say that or not.


----------



## Liv (Jun 4, 2011)

Ijnas said:


> Why am I so foul mouth?
> 
> This ****ing forum thinks that it is okay to have less mature people apply to become a moderator, and they think that they will get the spot and hope that nobody else applies.


 
I understand your concern about who applies and then who gets the position, but I'm pretty sure I can assure you from everyone applying, the faculty here only pick mature people who really deserve the spot. 
There is also no need to call anyone out on this thread.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Ijnas said:


> Haha Mr ****tard.
> 
> Wasn't you the one who pretended to be a girl?
> 
> ...


 

|: 
Lame fail rant is lame.

Anyway. I do believe I wished everyone luck several times. I think I can put the odd joke in c:


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 4, 2011)

so who was that guy?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 4, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so who was that guy?


 
I feel like I missed something big.
I never miss any trolls.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so who was that guy?


 
Someone who clearly loves me so much they went through all that effort to try and hide their love ; -;


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so who was that guy?


 
Just another one of Aeri's fans no biggie


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 5, 2011)

rafren said:


> Just another one of Aeri's fans no biggie


 why did you have to inflate his "ego" that much more.


Spoiler


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish everyone good luck. I won't apply as i haven't been on here long enough but i'd like to be an rp moderator in the future


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 5, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> why did you have to inflate his "ego" that much more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Lol'd. Tbh that didn't at all. The guy posting and putting so much emotion into it "inflated my ego" more. 

Anyway I know you love me really Psycho.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

Re-submitted mine. If I win, it'll be unexpected.  Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 6, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Re-submitted mine. If I win, it'll be unexpected.  Good luck, everyone.


 
THAT MEANS YOU GET DOUBLE THE CHANCE OF WINNING!

I DEMAND SATISFACTION GOOD SIR!

-takes out a pair of Flintlock pistols-


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 6, 2011)

It's hardly a contest guys, I'm sure there's a chance that nobody could "win" and become a mod.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> It's hardly a contest guys, I'm sure there's a chance that nobody could "win" and become a mod.


 Rephrase: Get the job.


----------



## Liv (Jun 6, 2011)

Just asking, is there a limit to the amount of Mod/Shop Manager recommendations one could make?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2011)

Liv said:


> Just asking, is there a limit to the amount of Mod/Shop Manager recommendations one could make?


 
nope


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting Jerr.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 6, 2011)

I suggested someone for moderator. I will suggest another tomorrow.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Interesting Jerr.


 
For two months I forget about Trevor.
Trevor Forever!
....Fortrevor?


----------



## Mino (Jun 6, 2011)

HumanResources said:


> [notinterestedinmodship]
> 
> Exactly how complicated could the application be and where'd you get it?
> 
> ...


I've applied, so any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2011)

psycho 4 prez


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> It's hardly a contest guys, I'm sure there's a chance that nobody could "win" and become a mod.


 This, I don't know why people are taking it like really really serious, It's not like you are going to win the lottery.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 7, 2011)

> >" Dudes I was JOKING.


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> > >" Dudes I was JOKING.


 
Oh okay 
But still, for those people who do think it is like that.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 7, 2011)

I think people will just refer each other to spam hell. I doubt it matters if you get 0 recommendations or 100.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I think people will just refer each other to spam hell. I doubt it matters if you get 0 recommendations or 100.


 i doubt that it's that simple
if theres a way to track the recommendation back to a person, i'm sure multiple recommendations from the same member is going to be a very bad thing, while being the only recommended person from a member is going to be more positive towards anything.

but whatever.  i recommended one person, who i saw fit.  not like jeremy's going to do what i feel needs to be done, mirite.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 7, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i doubt that it's that simple
> if theres a way to track the recommendation back to a person, i'm sure multiple recommendations from the same member is going to be a very bad thing, while being the only recommended person from a member is going to be more positive towards anything.
> 
> but whatever.  i recommended one person, who i saw fit.  not like jeremy's going to do what i feel needs to be done, mirite.



True. Well I just mean all because person A has 20 recommendations but person B has none I doubt Jeremy will put person B out of the running if they have the better application y'know?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> True. Well I just mean all because person A has 20 recommendations but person B has none I doubt Jeremy will put person B out of the running if they have the better application y'know?


 
Or Jeremy could pick someone that fits the job right, instead of picking the person who had their friend's recommend them.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 7, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Or Jeremy could pick someone that fits the job right, instead of picking the person who had their friend's recommend them.


 
PRetty much what I meant > >"


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> For two months I forget about Trevor.
> Trevor Forever!
> ....Fortrevor?


 Trevor 2011 forever


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Trevor 2011 forever


 there won't be a new mod until 2012
trollface.png


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if SockHead popped up to be a moderator. Just saying


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if SockHead popped up to be a moderator. Just saying


 jer is rivalled only by valve in the online cross-promotion section


----------



## DavidkTheRealOne (Jun 8, 2011)

*Please Master!*

Can I join Jremy?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 8, 2011)

DavidkTheRealOne said:


> Can I join Jremy?


 
Considering you JUST joined...?
I dunno if you'd get through > >


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2011)

It isn't like I'm going to make it, but I'll be glad to sign up.  I'll probably be leaving for Boot Camp around September or November, so I'll most likely not be active for 9 months or how long boot camp is.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2011)

Nic said:


> It isn't like I'm going to make it, but I'll be glad to sign up.  I'll probably be leaving for Boot Camp around September or November, so I'll most likely not be active for 9 months or how long boot camp is.


 
AND WELCOME TBT'S NE-

Oh wait


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 9, 2011)

Do we get payed?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 9, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> Do we get payed?


 
You get famous on TBT.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 9, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> Do we get payed?


 
Lawl. It's hardly a job, it's a volunteer position.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 9, 2011)

But still we should get bells


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> But still we should get bells


 
Shop managers will make bells for their work.
I doubt mods will.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe shop managers might get some sort of commission...
I don't think mods get paid though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Shop managers will make bells for their work.


 why.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Shop managers will make bells for their work.
> I doubt mods will.


 
You shouldn't go around acting like you know what's going to happen, especially seeing as that's likely not the case.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> You shouldn't go around acting like you know what's going to happen, especially seeing as that's likely not the case.


 
I should elaborate.
I think shop managers will sell stuff and therefore get bells. So that's their payment.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I should elaborate.
> I think shop managers will sell stuff and therefore get bells. So that's their payment.


 
Shop managers will simply manage the shop, graphically design new images for new shop items that they create, hold contests, etc. If anything they'll be giving away bells from the lotteries and contests. Jeremy explained all this in the very first post.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Shop managers will simply manage the shop, graphically design new images for new shop items that they create, hold contests, etc. If anything they'll be giving away bells from the lotteries and contests. Jeremy explained all this in the very first post.


 

..................................................................................................

Imma go sit in the corner now o 3o


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> AND WELCOME TBT'S NE-
> 
> Oh wait


 
I love how you seem to target me, bro umad?
#winning


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> Do we get payed?


 
You get paid in the love and admiration of dozens of people.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Trevor said:


> You get paid in the love and admiration of dozens of people.


 by which he means people will harbor negative emotions of envy, want more activity from you, and complain about how bad of a job you're doing.


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> by which he means people will harbor negative emotions of envy, want more activity from you, and complain about how bad of a job you're doing.


 
I believe this is more appropriate.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> by which he means people will harbor negative emotions of envy, want more activity from you, and complain about how bad of a job you're doing.


 
TBT's feelings towards mods in a nutshell.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> by which he means people will harbor negative emotions of envy, want more activity from you, and complain about how bad of a job you're doing.


 
Based on some mild observing this is indeed accurate.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Justin said:


> Based on some mild observing this is indeed accurate.


 
This is why I loved being HEAD mod. When you have the lovely Xban button no body complains B)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> This is why I loved being HEAD mod. When you have the lovely Xban button no body complains B)


 
Aka power abuse.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Aka power abuse.


 
Lol no. When I first banned a guy who griefed the living **** out of the main world in front of a bunch of regulars who were thinking about it they immediatly werel ike "holy ****"


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol no. When I first banned a guy who griefed the living **** out of the main world in front of a bunch of regulars who were thinking about it they immediatly werel ike "holy ****"


 
wut.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> wut.


 
Head Moderator for several Minecraft Servers.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Head Moderator for several Minecraft Servers.


 
Didn't you once say that you banned somebody on a Minecraft server because you were having a bad day?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Didn't you once say that you banned somebody on a Minecraft server because you was having a bad day?


 
Yes and no.
I banned them when I was having a bad day, but not just out of a *****fit. They had griefed but it wasn't as much as it was to be ban worthy. when I had calmed down I let them in but they quickly griefed so I threw them back out xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> This is why I loved being HEAD mod. When you have the lovely Xban button no body complains B)


 so basically everyone has to kiss your ass and agree with you?

well **** that ****.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 10, 2011)

You're all just fighting with Aeri because you're scared of his upcoming dictatorship of the forums. Luckily I'm going to be his General, and I'm going to sell you all car insurance, and you're all going to like it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> You're all just fighting with Aeri because you're scared of his upcoming dictatorship of the forums. Luckily I'm going to be his General, and I'm going to sell you all car insurance, and you're all going to like it.


 
So you get banned/blocked/penalised by me you know who to go to c:



Psychonaut said:


> so basically everyone has to kiss your ass and agree with you?
> 
> well **** that ****.


 
Actually no. Everyone has to obey to the rules and not piss me off by constantly breaking them. Idc if you disagree with me on something because hey, this is online life.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> So you get banned/blocked/penalised by me you know who to go to c:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Everyone has to obey to the rules and not piss me off by constantly breaking them. Idc if you disagree with me on something because hey, this is online life.


 
Acting like you're already a mod.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Acting like you're already a mod.


 
> > no... I'm explaining.
Plus technically I am already a mod. Just not on here /derp


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> So you get banned/blocked/penalised by me you know who to go to c:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Everyone has to obey to the rules and not piss me off by constantly breaking them. Idc if you disagree with me on something because hey, this is online life.



One could say a lot about the last line. But, generally all I have to say is, oh the irony.


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry, blame the interwebz.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 10, 2011)

Liv said:


> One could say a lot about the last line. But, generally all I have to say is, oh the irony.


 
o 3o 
-note to self, quit posting while your somewhat ahead-


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2011)

The way your acting now Aeri is kind of got me thinking...


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh boy. ><


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> The way your acting now Aeri is kind of got me thinking...


 
Lemme guess.
"OH HE WOULDN'T MAKE A GOOD MOD etc?"
I'm such a bad mod the same guy made me head moderator on 3 of his servers, then recommended me to his friend who made me the head moderator on HIS server.
Then in my current moderator role I proved myself as a good moderator on one of this guys games so he made me one on another of his then let me join the admin team.

I don't think any of you have a rupor like that. That's why I'm annoyed by this ''mini mod'' thing you and the rest of you lot keep trying to push onto me and then trying to make out I'm a terrible moderator in my past roles even though I was not only well liked/am well liked in each role. But I got recommended for other Minecraft servers. If I was such a terrible and power abusing moderator why the heck would I be getting recommended. 
I just think it's petty that you guys have to try and gang up on me when I tried to help people out just to make yourselves look good. W.e I'm done on this subject.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Aeri, you have so much to learn about being a Dictator.
Can't let your ego control your speech.
Number 1 rule of taking over stuff: Always manipulate your prey to trust and respect you, while lying to them and controlling them. You must dazzle your prey to distract them before you can strike them down and feast of the delicious nectar that used to be their lives and free thoughts, and then use the hollow slave that they become as a host for your parasitic ways, having them give you money and praise and to defend you to the death.
This is easy for me because I'm both evil and part jew.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Oh Aeri, you have so much to learn about being a Dictator.
> Can't let your ego control your speech.
> Number 1 rule of taking over stuff: Always manipulate your prey to trust and respect you, while lying to them and controlling them. You must dazzle your prey to distract them before you can strike them down and feast of the delicious nectar that used to be their lives and free thoughts, and then use the hollow slave that they become as a host for your parasitic ways, having them give you money and praise and to defend you to the death.
> This is easy for me because I'm both evil and part jew.


 
Lol Bogmire.
Just in a stupidly tired mood and a pretty darn good one so having this lot talk about something they know nothing about is kinda annoying.

and dude. We should think about locking you up :c


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lemme guess.
> "OH HE WOULDN'T MAKE A GOOD MOD etc?"
> I'm such a bad mod the same guy made me head moderator on 3 of his servers, then recommended me to his friend who made me the head moderator on HIS server.
> Then in my current moderator role I proved myself as a good moderator on one of this guys games so he made me one on another of his then let me join the admin team.
> ...


Well I'm just saying, Would you be like this when you are a moderator? I'm not saying you won't, I didn't even say that before, I'm just saying before that it was really Ironic how you made those topics and I forgot about it thinking yeah whatever but then you start talking about you being a moderator on a minecraft server then I brought it got me thinking again. I'm not trying to gang up on you, Why would I do it? Bidoof stated it first and if I spot something I say it, I don't know why you are thinking it's ganging up when everyone is agreeing with eachother. 
Seriously, You try to prove to yourself it's not an act but you're just showing me that it is. Well that's just my 2 cence, I'm sorry if this is offending you in any way, I'm not trying to gang up or make you not become moderator, I'm just talking Irony and nothing else.
I'm not going around saying "Aeri shouldn't be moderator, Remember his past! I should be, I should be!".

Anyway, drop it.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri, grow up. That isn't exactly mod-like behaviour.

I nominated Andy and Trevor for mods.

And if anyones wondering, I applied for shop manager. I can't do graphic design, but I still think I'm creative enough to have a strong contribution there. And I have some minor experience on here from being a group leader in EPIC.
EDIT: I also came up with Trevors campaign slogan, so there's that!


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope I get to be a shopkeep too. I'm a game dev for cripes sakes, I basically have to make a million events and items from scratch on a daily basis :c


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> I hope I get to be a shopkeep too. I'm a game dev for cripes sakes, I basically have to make a million events and items from scratch on a daily basis :c


 
That must suck. I know on the gameteam I'm on I make all the ideas and the guy who does the models and **** after kinda hates me because I make such good ideas but require him to work his ass off xD


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bragging really isn't a good look.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Bragging really isn't a good look.


 
Neither is sandals with socks o 3o


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> That must suck. I know on the gameteam I'm on I make all the ideas and the guy who does the models and **** after kinda hates me because I make such good ideas but require him to work his ass off xD


 
I know that feel. Except I'm both the idea guy and the guy who has to make the ideas reality. You do not want to see my game plans.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> I know that feel. Except I'm both the idea guy and the guy who has to make the ideas reality. You do not want to see my game plans.



I think I would -raise eyebrow-


----------



## MasterC (Jun 11, 2011)

I applied for Shop Manager Yesterday(even though I mentioned it on IRC already)


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2011)

So.. not to be inpatient, but when are like the Moderators and Shop Mangers going to be decided? Because on TBT V1 it was about 1 week. Not to sound like i'm inpatient, just curious.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I applied for Shop Manager Yesterday(even though I mentioned it on IRC already)


 
Good luck bro.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> So.. not to be inpatient, but when are like the Moderators and Shop Mangers going to be decided? Because on TBT V1 it was about 1 week. Not to sound like i'm inpatient, just curious.


 
There's probably not a set date, knowing Jeremy. You'll all just have to be patient until he gets time to sift through all the applications and choose who gets the positions.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> There's probably not a set date, knowing Jeremy. You'll all just have to be patient until he gets time to sift through all the applications and choose who gets the positions.


 
Or he's already gone through them and is sat like an evil overlord laughing darkly to our plight as we rip each other apart with the wait


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> There's probably not a set date, knowing Jeremy. You'll all just have to be patient until he gets time to sift through all the applications and choose who gets the positions.


 True, and looking back I kind of sounded impatient.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2011)

Jeremy will do it in Jeremy time. So, we'll know when we know.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Jeremy will do it in Jeremy time. So, we'll know when we know.


 
OR WE MAY NEVER KNOW.



although your threoy is more likely.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 11, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I applied for Shop Manager Yesterday(even though I mentioned it on IRC already)


 

me too, g'luck


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

if I was placing bets I reckon Jas0n will be a mod
and.. Master C / Bogmire will be shop managers.


----------



## Liv (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> if I was placing bets I reckon Jas0n will be a mod
> and.. Master C / Bogmire will be shop managers.


 
Can't say I completely agree with you.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lemme guess.
> "OH HE WOULDN'T MAKE A GOOD MOD etc?"
> I'm such a bad mod the same guy made me head moderator on 3 of his servers, then recommended me to his friend who made me the head moderator on HIS server.
> Then in my current moderator role I proved myself as a good moderator on one of this guys games so he made me one on another of his then let me join the admin team.
> ...


 
olol
It's the fact that you brag about it constantly. Tbh, I don't see what difference that makes considering there are other candidates that fit being a mod and have made NO mention of being a mod elsewhere.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> So.. not to be inpatient, but when are like the Moderators and Shop Mangers going to be decided? Because on TBT V1 it was about 1 week. Not to sound like i'm inpatient, just curious.


 
I do believe he said recently that he hasn't read any of them yet. Just hold tight. It'll probably be another week.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 11, 2011)

jesus ****ing christ, aeri.

do you ever shut up?

so some guy you know irl made you a mod on a minecraft server (at which you've already admitted to kick/banning a person because you were being moody as usual), and recommended you to another poor sap, and you're flaunting _that_ as your amazing experience which gives you a head and shoulder lead above anyone else who could ever apply.

shut up.  seriously.

if shiggy himself applied to be a mod, you would have ten things to one-up him, and even after that, you would insist that you had even more credentials above him.

just. shut. up.

also, already mentioned to him in irc, but all of my bells say 



Spoiler



sockhead


 will become mod, first.
unless he didn't apply.
but if he did, instant mod.  watch me lean and watch me rock.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Psycho.

I wouldn't NEED to keep bringing it up if people just shut up about the whole "AERI WILL BE A TERRIBLE MOD" stuff. It's like if I kept spamming you with that crap you'd get pissed quick. I'll shut up about like I've been trying to do.

Plus again, you need to read earlier where I explained it wasn't JUST due to my mood, I banned him for a bannable offense but I completely banned him rather than just suspending one account.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> it wasn't JUST due to my mood, I banned him for a bannable offense


 
"They had griefed but it wasn't as much as it was to be ban worthy."

Also, I'll be ready to claim those bells in the case of a disaster where Sockhead is not a mod.


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> also, already mentioned to him in irc, but all of my bells say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking as well, I'm also thinking Bacon or Andy. 
As for Shop Manager, Maybe someone like Niko or Ciaran.


----------



## Liv (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Sockhead would really be a great mod, not only has he applied but I have heard tales of people recommending him.
I also think, Josh would be a great shop manager, and I have heard tales of people recommending him.
But whatever.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Josh said:


> That's what I was thinking as well, I'm also thinking Bacon or Andy.
> As for Shop Manager, Maybe someone like Niko or Ciaran.


 
<3

We've got plenty of fit mods here. Andy, Trevor, Sockhead, and Jason come to mind for me first.
EDIT: I forgot about psycho, he'd be great

I'm sure we'll get 2 or 3 good mods out of this.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Psycho.
> 
> I wouldn't NEED to keep bringing it up if people just shut up about the whole "AERI WILL BE A TERRIBLE MOD" stuff. It's like if I kept spamming you with that crap you'd get pissed quick. I'll shut up about like I've been trying to do.
> 
> Plus again, you need to read earlier where I explained it wasn't JUST due to my mood, I banned him for a bannable offense but I completely banned him rather than just suspending one account.


 rise above, bro. rise above.
haters gonna hate.

if you accused me of kissing ass, i'd either not post, or post a "k bro" style response along with a real post.
as i've done in another thread, gonna stop posting now, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri, I think your behavior in this thread alone has ruled you out as a candidate.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Aeri, I think your behavior in this thread alone has ruled you out as a candidate.


 
:l fact is you guys RILED me when I've been going through a point of thinking my girlfriend had died. Try and not get pissed when that happens I'll give you a goldstar.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> :l fact is you guys RILED me when I've been going through a point of thinking my girlfriend had died. Try and not get pissed when that happens I'll give you a goldstar.



That's irrelevant. You shouldn't need excuses for yourself, we all have problems in our lives.
 Now grow up, and that's the last I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> That's irrelevant. You shouldn't need excuses for yourself, we all have problems in our lives.
> Now grow up, and that's the last I'll say on the matter.


 
I think I can be entitled to be pissed off when I want to.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 11, 2011)

You know Aeri they're right about the Minecraft mod thing.
I was a Mod on a friend's server, well, I didn't start out that wya, I was just a normal user who stumbled upon the server, but eventually I became mod. Everyone loved me. Never banned anyone. In fact, I made a Prison instead of banning people, but it wasn't really used anyway. I spent a lot of time on the server making dungeons for people to explore. That was pretty fun.
So yeah anyway banning someone in Minecraft isn't a good moderating experience. moderating is about keeping peace for the current users, not banning the users who disturb the peace. Sure, it's both those things, but the first one comes first, not the second one.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I think I can be entitled to be pissed off when I want to.



Well if you can't keep some sort of a 'barrier' preventing your private life from affecting your ability to complete tasks professionally you aren't fit for the job.

We're dealing with facts now, Aeri


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I think I can be entitled to be pissed off when I want to.


 you're entitled to act however you want within the rules of the forum, by all means.

just don't expect people to be rosy and cheerful when they have to deal with you.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> you're entitled to act however you want within the rules of the forum, by all means.
> 
> just don't expect people to be rosy and cheerful when they have to deal with you.


 
Well said, my friend


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> also, already mentioned to him in irc, but all of my bells say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I posted this previously in the topic.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2011)

I love you all haha


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I love you all haha


 
Did you really get it?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Did you really get it?


 
Uh, no? He hasn't chosen yet.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I love you all haha


 
I love you too, let's make babies.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I love you too, let's make babies.


 
Your place, or mine?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I love you too, let's make babies.


 
I don't think the Christian church will like that idea.

or most of civilised society.


or any of uncivilised society...


----------



## Trundle (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Josh would be a good mod and Jas0n, applied or not, would be a good shopkeeper.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I don't think the Christian church will like that idea.
> 
> or most of civilised society.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2011)

Trundle said:


> I think Josh would be a good mod and Jas0n, applied or not, would be a good shopkeeper.


 
Dear lord. Why does everyone think I would be a good shop manager? I would do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2011)

Recommended Trevor.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Dear lord. Why does everyone think I would be a good shop manager? I would do absolutely nothing.


 
GRAPHICS DESIGN
COMPUTER KNOW HOW
SENSE OF HUMOR
POPOULARITY
INTELLIGENCE
DEVILLISH GOOD LOOKS

Quite a few boxes you've got ticked there, my friend.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> GRAPHICS DESIGN
> COMPUTER KNOW HOW
> SENSE OF HUMOR
> POPOULARITY
> ...


 
But the only thing I would somewhat show interest in would be the graphic design, which would be a very minor part of it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2011)

I applied for moderator, though I highly doubt I'll get the position with everyone else against me. Worth a shot, though, I suppose. Good luck, everyone!


----------

